#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Dressoir, vitrinekast,tafel...............

## cenna

Hoi,

Ik wil mijn vitrinekast, dressoir, tvkast en salontafel wegdoen ze zijn van kleur creme, Ze zien er heel goed uit. Ze zijn twee jaar oud, wegens de verhuizing wil ze wegdoen. Iemand interesse dan hoor ik het wel. Mensen kunnen bieden? Vanaf 1000 euro??

----------

